# Best place to visit first time in BC?



## Zac495 (Jan 29, 2006)

We have decided that our NEXT summer vacation (this year is Aruba) will be BC. We've never been there and it's opposite of doing an island. Yes, we're far in advance planners.

My question at this point is location mainly. We see that Victoria is right at the coast, but Parksville is a little out of the way and seems nice, too. We've only looked at a couple resorts so far (We can exchange through Interval International at this point). 

We have 2 kids (11, 8) if this matters in your answer. We love beautiful views of the ocean, easy access to Seattle to visit there, wine tasting, pools and relaxation, and stuff for the kids.

THANK YOU for any and all responses!


----------



## BevL (Jan 29, 2006)

If you want easy access to Victoria, I would suggest that you NOT stay on Vancouver Island - the ferries can be quite a challenge and an extra expense, especially in the summertime.  I'd try for Vancouver, although that is an extremely tough exchange.  If access to the ocean wasn't an issue, I'd go for Whistler - beautiful area and lots of recreational stuff in the summertime.

Bev


----------



## jef (Jan 29, 2006)

Airfare will be cheaper flying into Seattle so why not plan and spend a few days there at the beginning or end of your trip. If you want to see as much as you can I'd probably recommend staying in hotels for 2-3 nights in each place rather than trying to find a timeshare for the whole week. Places I'd recommend you see are:

Vancouver
Whistler (can be a day trip from Vancouver)
Victoria and Vancouver Island Beaches

The main wine area's are in the Okanagan Valley which is about 4 hours northeast of Vancouver although there are some wineries in the Fraser Valley (closer to Vancouver) and on Vancouver Island:

http://www.britishcolumbia.com/attractions/?id=133

You might also enjoy:

www.bcmag.com and www.hellobc.com


----------



## Laurie (Jan 29, 2006)

I've been to Vancouver and Victoria, but can tell you that our exchange into Pacific Shores in Parksville was one of my favorites ever.  This location, which I'd heard was sort of "suburban", definitely exceeded my expectations, I would have been thrilled to have had 2 weeks there.  If you can get a waterfront unit (they're the sleep-8's rather than 7), the views are to die for. We don't have children, but I think there could be plenty of activity to keep kids happy, especially if you have a car; lots of really nice ferry rides from Nanaimo.


----------



## asp (Jan 29, 2006)

sorry, but you can't judge location of a two bedroom unit by the number of people the unit will sleep.  All of the 600 block is sleep 7, and have great views. 8 and 6 sleepers are evenly distibuted in 300, 400 and 500 blocks with varying views of ocean and estuary.  700 block are more condo like (not townhouses) and are farther from the edge of the water.


----------



## Zac495 (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks for the advice so far! I've saved all of the links. View is really important to us. We want to be able to see the ocean. I like the idea of spending 2 nights in Seattle in a hotel and then go to the timeshare.

What will trade with II? We have a great trader - Marriott Aruba Gold.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 30, 2006)

OK, I stand corrected about which units have the views at Pacific Shores... maybe it's that if you have a sleep-8, you are guaranteed of a waterfront unit, whereas the sleep-7's may either be waterfront or the 700 block? I can't recall whether there was a specific unit assignment on our confirmation, or just a configuration.

Anyway, Ellen, if you want to see some pix of Pacific Shores views, PM me and I'll give you the link. The closer your dates can get to Summer Solstice, the longer the sunset views go on. We were there over the Solstice and watched this stunning view from both our living room and bedroom windows - and 3 balconies - until almost midnight! Views are really important to me too, and one of the special things about this view is how dramatically the tides change there... so the view from the unit is always changing. This also means you can walk out very far during low tides during the day, whereas at high tides, the water comes almost up to the unit.  And there's a waterfront pool, hot tub, and barbecue/picnic area. I think if view matters, you would be very happy at Pacific Shores.

Edited to add: And who would have expected to have sunset views on the east side of Vancouver island?? But we sure did!


----------



## JeffV (Jan 30, 2006)

Do I understand it correctly that if I have a 2 BR sleep 8, I am pretty much assured of a good view?  We are going in mid June and really looking forward to it.  How long of a drive is it to the Wickinninish Inn from Pacific Shores?  What about whale watching tours?  Any other must see or do?


----------



## asp (Jan 31, 2006)

A sleep 8 guarantees a larger townhouse unit - and Laurie is right, a 7 could be either townhouse or apartment.  But, the view from and 8 could be along either water side of the bay and estuary. 

Wikinninnish Inn is about two hour drive, could be longer if there are many trucks or motor homes on the road.  The road is winding and only two lanes for the last hour.  

You will want to stop at Cathedral Grove (huge Douglas fir trees), and the Kennedy River - a beautiful small river, running along side the road, with huge rock outcroppings and white water if it has rained recently.  Kennedy lake has the highest rainfall in North America, and gets around 200 inches a year!

June isn't really whale watching season - more in Feb- March and October for grey whales.  But, there are usually resident whales in Ucluelet that you can sometimes see from the Wild Pacific Trail and Amphritite light house.  The whale watching trips usually also feature wild life in the summer, and so you still see porpoise, sea lions, maybe deer, and often bear.  You can go bear watching from a boat in the Ucluelet inlet too.  

Deer are pretty much seen everynight at dusk when driving in rural areas, often crossing the road to get to fresh water.


----------



## JeffV (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks for the good information.


----------



## Murfie (Feb 1, 2006)

I suggest doing circle - fly in to Seattle or Vancouver, spend a day or two, catch the ferrry to Victoria for a visit, drive up to Parksville/Nanoose area and take a day trip to Tofino/Uculet and Long Beach, visit Little Qualicum Falls, Rathtrevor Beach, Horne Lake Caves (if you like caves), see the market at Coombs with the goats on the roof, back to Victoria.  You can catch a Canadian Ferry from Vancouver one way and catch an American Ferry the other way and complete the whole loop.  Victoria and Tofino offer lots of whale watching tours.   I haven't been on a tour but I have seen lots of whales (Minke,Grey and Orcas) just living here, boating and even from the ferries.  Even though the summer isn't Grey Whale season I saw one last summer out in East Sooke.  If you catch an American Ferry back to the US and stop at San Juan Island they have a Whale Watching Park and a Whale Museum.
I just about forgot to mention that on the drive from Victoria to Parksville there are lots of wineries and even a cidery in the Cowichan Valley.  There is a map available with locations of the wineries.


----------



## eal (Feb 1, 2006)

*pm*

Zac495, I have sent you a private message


----------

